# Ironwind (New Composition)



## SamGarnerStudios (Aug 11, 2013)

A new track in the style of an MMORPG Intro track or a main city track. A blend from the style of some of my favorite games that encompassed great memorable themes and sounds.

You can view the sketch score here. 

Enjoy!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/iflvwt0a72t5fc6/Ironwind PDF.pdf

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F104881963&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Resoded (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work Sam, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dp_audio (Aug 11, 2013)

Compositionally, it's great! Having played a few MMOs, I am a fan of this type of piece, and I really liked it!

As for the mockup, it's mostly really good. The only parts I didn't like were the trumpets and choir. When the trumpets come in on the top of those independent triads around 0:46 and 1:12 and later the solo trumpet line around 2:56, something about the tone doesn't sit right with me. Maybe it's just the higher velocities, because the solo trumpet at 2:23 sounds fine to me.

Also, the choir loses some realism for me, especially when it's isolated around 2:31. Maybe increasing the dynamics and lengthening sustained notes so they bleed over a little might help. Which choir VI are you using? (Sounds like EWQLSC?)

Great work. Thanks for sharing the score!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Aug 11, 2013)

@dp_audio

I agree about the trumpets. This is only my 2nd composition with CineBrass and I couldn't figure out how to get what I was looking for, I spent the better half of a day tweaking it. I was having a hard time getting it to punch, so instead I layered it, which is probably what you're talking about with the tone. 

And yes, symphonic choirs.


----------



## dp_audio (Aug 12, 2013)

I know what you mean. I'm learning some new VIs, and it really does take time to get a good feel for a VI -- how to play up its strengths and work around its weaknesses/quirks.

Symphonic Choirs is what I have for choir too, and I've had some disappointing results with it lately. I think it's starting to show its age.

But again, nice piece! When I was playing MMOs, if the music was interesting enough, I used sit at the login screen or stay in the same zone just to let the music play and see how it develops. I can definitely see myself doing that with this piece.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Aug 12, 2013)

The choir thing was probably just negligence on my part. But wordbuilder is just a complicated thing k stick to normal syllables and vowels lol. Props to the people that understand it. 

Thanks again for listening and the compliments.


----------



## pavloff (Aug 12, 2013)

I'll disagree, I very enjoyed the trumpet solo, good work!


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice track, Sam. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey guys, remixed this after learning a bunch of new things. Please take a listen and let me know what you think. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F104881963&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------

